# What Hunter Class sight do you use?



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I went to a shoot today and I was noticing alot of folks shooting in the Hunter Class and just curious what fixed pin sight do you folks use?


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I use a Spot Hogg Hogg-it sight w/ Sunshade and .10 Pins on my 3D rig
I use a Spot Hogg Hogg-it sight w .10 pins and a wrap kit on my hunting rig.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I use Viper Predator Pro 2000's. Pins are thin and they don't obsure the target hardly any. Great sight picture, IMO.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> I use Viper Predator Pro 2000's. Pins are thin and they don't obsure the target hardly any. Great sight picture, IMO.


That is a great looking sight Sage!


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

it is a good sight


----------



## LostHawg (Feb 17, 2005)

I shoot a Hogg It .19 pins


----------



## jg-xring (Aug 26, 2006)

Spot hogg hogg-it, .010 all green for 3-D.
Spot hogg hogg-it .019 for hunting.
Nothing better imo.


----------



## ArcherNG (Apr 15, 2008)

Axcel Armortech Pro HD with .10 pins. Built like a tank and love the micro adjust feature...Norman


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Are there any vertical pin sights beside Trophy Ridge? I have used the TR vertical pin sight and had good success with it. The new V5 has an extender that makes it appealing. I know the new TR sights are improved and tough.


----------



## timothy funk (Jan 28, 2009)

Sword 3rd plane with .019 pins. Almost convinced myself that the Sword 3rd plane 1.5 would do me better.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

The Sword Apex 3rd Plane 1.5 is a great sight especially for the money. Wanting to try the Sword Maximus out soon..

http://www.swordsight.com/products.html#


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I use the Extreme Bone Collector 1250 with the green ring. It is also threaded so you can add a scope or sun shade if wanted.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

ArcherNG said:


> Axcel Armortech Pro HD with .10 pins. Built like a tank and love the micro adjust feature...Norman


The best there is!


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Sword Apex 3rd Plane 1.5, .019 pins. Very sturdy, adjust easily, pins are very bright. Great price.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

darton3d said:


> Sword Apex 3rd Plane 1.5, .019 pins. Very sturdy, adjust easily, pins are very bright. Great price.


I kinda like that sight. The 3rd plane is appealing to me. The only thing that bothers me is the horrizontal pins.....I do like the vertical pins like those on the Trophy Ridge sights......I will buy only one that has the dovetail also!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

trucker3573 said:


> 40 dollar extreme bone collector.......love it!


I'll take a look at those.....It might be the angle of the photo but your G5 rest sure does look way out on your bow.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

trucker3573 said:


> Wow I see what you mean. It must be the angle..... I am not sure, It put a bullet hole through paper and got me a 293 score on my first IBO shoot so I am not changing a thing..lol.


Heck no....I don't blame ya! Probably the angle of the photo....good shooting!


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Right now shooting the El cheapo Tru Glo, Trying to decide between a Copper John Mark 3, or the Trophy Ridge Hitman


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

G5 Rock. I love it


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

Axcel Armortech Pro HD with .19 pins.


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

Spott-Hogg Hunter .19 5 pin w/large guard. Tried sword,Amortech hd,tru-glos. Spott Hogg is the one for me.


----------



## shakylx (Nov 21, 2008)

hogg-it


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

Another here for the Axcel Armortech Pro HD with .10 pins.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I see alot of posts about Sword, Hog-it and axcel.......how about some photos of these sights....


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Scroll back up to post #11 and click on Swords website in my post...

The Twilight is a good one as well since it is a dovetail...


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

rembrandt said:


> I went to a shoot today and I was noticing alot of folks shooting in the Hunter Class and just curious what fixed pin sight do you folks use?


I actually use something a little different. I use a Sure Loc slide bar with the Sure Loc QC pin attachment. Very bright and lightweight.


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

axcel makes the best fixed pin for durability/ percision/ and adjustability. no doubt!!!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

asa1485 said:


> I actually use something a little different. I use a Sure Loc slide bar with the Sure Loc QC pin attachment. Very bright and lightweight.
> 
> View attachment 1060101
> View attachment 1060102


I shoot a lethal weapon rignt now and love it but I have a new setup like this coming to try out. Only thinkg I wish is that I ordered the new one with .010" pins.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Axcel armourtech


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

Apex Nitrous 6 pin with a dovetail mount. I like it fairly well, but I am considering getting a Sure-Loc Lethal Weapon 1 with a dovetail mount.


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

I use the viper preditor pro 2000 migro adj. .010 pins all green to keep down the halo
viper preditor pro .010 pins for hunting.


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

Okie101 said:


> The Sword Apex 3rd Plane 1.5 is a great sight especially for the money. Wanting to try the Sword Maximus out soon..
> 
> http://www.swordsight.com/products.html#


x2 like em alot bought 2 for backup


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sword 3rd plane and a twilight hunter.


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

g5 LE .019 pins This weekend will be my first getting to use it on a 3D course. So far I love it shooting at home. Big outside ring and bright pins.


----------



## Kc5 (Jan 3, 2011)

Axcel Armortech 5 pin .010


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I had right at 30..... X ring 12s at the R-100 this past week-end and I shot fairly well even tho my peep was giving me the dickins.....I shot 982 with a Trophy Ridge Micro Alpha V5 and my son has the V3 and shot 42 plus......He might well have been in the top 5 and maybe even the top score. The vertical pins in the TR work if you give them a chance. Only thing I don't care for with the TR is there is NOT enough ability to raise and lower the sight. I have it maxed out as far down as it will go.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

asa1485 said:


> I actually use something a little different. I use a Sure Loc slide bar with the Sure Loc QC pin attachment. Very bright and lightweight.
> 
> View attachment 1060101
> View attachment 1060102


I like that sight for sure but I can't go the horrizontal pins. They tend to block out too much of the right side of the target for me......


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

Axcel Armor Tech HD


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

Extreme 1400 series with .019 pins . I have one on my target bow and one on my hunting bow love them. Great sight.


----------



## tworinger (Feb 17, 2009)

C.B.E tek hunter just as adjustable as the armour tech but more flexible in that I can switch out the housing and go with a single pin housing with a lens in either housing and tons more elevation and windage adjustment


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

Got my new Spot Hogg wrapped Hogg it (5 pins) today! Set it up and got the first three pins set but it is getting dark so I quit. Holy Cow this sight rocks!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

rembrandt said:


> I like that sight for sure but I can't go the horrizontal pins. They tend to block out too much of the right side of the target for me......


These pins are thin.. They have redone them and they work nice. I talked to the shop and my Supreme with Lethal Weapon head is there. I pick it up on Satruday then my regular Lethal Weapon might go up for sale.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

ArcherNG said:


> Axcel Armortech Pro HD with .10 pins. Built like a tank and love the micro adjust feature...Norman


yeah but i could buy 2 sword 3rd plane sight for the price of one of those sights.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

happyhunter62 said:


> yeah but i could buy 2 sword 3rd plane sight for the price of one of those sights.


2 1/2 almost 3


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Hopperton said:


> 2 1/2 almost 3


Cost does come into play...no doubt about it!


----------



## rancid69 (Dec 29, 2005)

i shoot a armortech pro from axcel and i love it.. i shot hogg its for years and i would never go back. a way better sight for the money. 

Guy


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hopperton said:


> These pins are thin.. They have redone them and they work nice. I talked to the shop and my Supreme with Lethal Weapon head is there. I pick it up on Satruday then my regular Lethal Weapon might go up for sale.


Yep, plus , any sight you get that is multi pin will block out on the right side. Only way around it is to get one of the Trophy Rdge sights if you want multi pins or use a slide bar/scope combo without the lens if allowed in your area.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

asa1485 said:


> Yep, plus , any sight you get that is multi pin will block out on the right side. Only way around it is to get one of the Trophy Rdge sights if you want multi pins or use a slide bar/scope combo without the lens if allowed in your area.


Thats why I went to the TR V5 with the dove tail. It is right on the money at 20 on out to 60yds. I like the fact that it doesn't block out the view anywhere and it also keeps me aligned right with my bubble.......


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

same as i hunt with 1 pin so i use a hha


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Sure-Loc Supreme with a Lethal Weapon attachement .010" pins all green on the top.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

tagmaster10 said:


> I use the Extreme Bone Collector 1250 with the green ring. It is also threaded so you can add a scope or sun shade if wanted.


Ok, I made a change last week. I purchased an Axcel Armortech 7 pin so that I could have long yardage for field and 5 yard increments for 3D. So far I love it.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

Hogg-It 5 Pin Wrapped .10 pins for 3D
Hogg-it 5 Pin Wrapped .19 Pins for Hunting


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

I shoot Trophy Ridge for the vertical pins. Switched over to them several years ago. Vertical pins just seem to work better for me. Upgraded to the Alpha last year. Great sight. Solid with easy adjustments and bright pins.


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

I shoot a Lethal Weapon on my hunter class bow. I just recently contacted Sure-Loc and purchased .010 pins for my sight. I originally bought the sight with .019 pins i sure hope i don't run into problems seeing the smaller pin on the 3d animals


----------



## charlie hustle (Jul 22, 2010)

sword 3rd plane.......................................


----------



## Code.Mafia (Sep 8, 2010)

I have the TR Alpha Micro V5. Up until the last couple of weeks (doing more 3D shooting) I have absolutely loved it. True the vertical pins block less of your view which is why i bought it. Also got that model because I can micro adjust not only the gang windage and elevation, but also each individual pin which is very nice. The problem I'm noticing now, because I'm more focused on 3D recently is that when gap shooting, the vertical pins block my view of the 12 ring between pins, so a horizontal pin type sight would be better in this regard. Plus I want to try a lens/clarifier combination now to make up for my fading eyesight.

I think I'm going to try the Sword Apex 1.5 3rd-axis, the Twilight Hunter 1.5 or the new Maximus if they come out soon (sent them an email today). I do like the Amortech sights too, but I just bought my new Invasion Black Ops and had to fully dress it, need to buy my little woman a new bow for her b-day next month and now getting the itch for a new sight/lens/clarifier combo, so I like the price on the Sword scopes. Really wish more people made the pin adjustments micro-adjustable. Once you've used one, it will spoil you.


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

I might be wrong but IBO HC class doesn't allow you to use a lens. I've had extreme sights and Copper John micro adjust and they were OK, but now I have a set of Hogg-its and they are the best sight I've owned; as far as pins go that is. They are pricey but very good quality. Oh, almost forgot I had some Trophy Ridge sights too and I didn't like the vertical pins because it was tough to gap shoot because everything was covered up.


----------



## Darth_Bane (Jun 1, 2011)

Sword Apex 3rd Plane Micro with .010 pins


----------



## Lefteye19 (Aug 1, 2005)

Axcel Armortech Pro w/ High Speed Pins


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

happyhunter62 said:


> yeah but i could buy 2 sword 3rd plane sight for the price of one of those sights.


and look at the quality of these sights. they are imo the best for youre $


----------

